# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR][ASP.NET] Impression en format "paysage"

## David.V

Toujours sous Crystal Report en ASP.NET, je me demandais s'il est possible de crer un etat au format 'paysage' et non pas en 'portrait' comme c'est le cas  chaque fois que je cre un nouvel etat. Si oui, comment fait on ?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumires !

Tag Titre modifi par l.nico merci d'y penser  l'avenir

----------


## titelle

Salut,

facile: Tu cliques droit dans ton report
->Concepteur
->Configuration de l'imprimante
et l tu peux choisir l'orientation de ton report.

Mais attention, pour y avoir accs, il faut que tu ais une imprimante d'install sur ton pc. 

Voili voilou!   ::wink::

----------


## David.V

Tout n'est pas perdu. Je viens de me rendre compte que le rapport a une proprit "PrintOptions" avec une sous-proprit "PaperOrientation" qui permet apparemment de dfinir l'orientation du rapport.   ::D:  

J'espre que a marchera !

----------


## liberio

> facile: Tu cliques droit dans ton report 
> ->Concepteur 
> ->Configuration de l'imprimante 
> et l tu peux choisir l'orientation de ton report.


Vous pouvez m'aider : je n'ais pas de rubrique "concepteur" quand je click droit dans mon rapport (je fais un click droit sur ma page).
Merci.
Thomas.

----------


## liberio

C'est bon, j'ai trouv le moyen de changer l'orientation du rapport dans "File" => "Printer Setup" => "Orientation"

Merci.

----------

